# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  not-eddie whatever your forum bloke has done - please undo it :-)

## curious aardvark

This last week or so we've suddenly been getting ridiculous amounts of spam. 

So if it's something your chap has done, please undo it.

----------


## test1

Hello,

I understand your frustration. Spam is a common headache of forum mods and admins.
There are times that spam will increase significantly because the spammer program was able to crack the anti spam in place.
But once we have figured the right combination, the spam will be gone. 
I have added another security. And its working after I tested it. I will keep monitoring for the next few weeks.
For now, if you found spam post from a user that just registered starting today, please use the spam ban that was recently added in forum function.

----------


## test1

https://3dprintboard.com testing only

----------


## Eddie

As “test1” writes, please believe we are working HARD to combat the spam.  We agree, it is horrible.  We’ll get it fixed soon enough hopefully.

----------


## curious aardvark

well I'm not holding my breath - but this week - so far - not much around. 
Last few weeks - bloody nightmare :-) 

Got my fingers crossed :-)

I can live with the forum bouncing up and down for 3 or 4 seconds each time I change pages. As long as I'm not spending all day clearing out spammers :-)

----------

